# 1950s retro



## retrodelight (Feb 16, 2009)

howdy folks, i started collecting this genre long before it became popular. call it retro, eames era, whatever, i call it "art yucko" and it's great, mostly produced just after world war II. i have over 1,000 lamps, ashtrays, lazy susans, etc., but i'm getting up in years and need to let go of it all. can anyone direct me to a suitable on-line bulletin board or chat room where i could advertise it? by the way, i'd gladly pay anyone a finder's fee who sends me a collector or store owner to buy the entire collection. thanks for your help. david


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd try craigslist, they'll buy anything.....

DM


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

If you don't want to mess with e-bay, I am sure you can find someone locally who will help you on e-bay and charge a small commission.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Check out Atomic Ranch magazine. Don't know what their ad rates are, but it might be worth looking into. 

Do you have any chevron/boomerang door handles? Not the 3"/4" cabinet handle types, but the 8"/10" entrance door style?

There is an online forum, google eichler.


----------

